# KDS Detailing Ferrari 512TR gold detail / engine removal correction



## Kelly @ KDS

Hi everyone :wave:

Another thread from KDS this time it's an iconic Ferrari shape from the late 80's / 90's.

The later version of the testarossa the 512TR in red :argie:

showing my age now , i can still remember the first time i watched a TR on Miami vice and then the arcade game out run  , to think that many years later i would be removing an engine from one of these cars for engine correction work :doublesho .

The owner of this car also owns another Ferrari which i will post in the future this one also had engine / brakes / steering work and a detail by KDS.

One of the owner's cars has been posted on here already seen here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=177383

Now onto the car in question, the owner tells me that around 40 odd of these cars are in the UK, not sure how true that is?

This car is a recent buy for the owner and booked it with us as soon as he picked up the vehicle :thumb:

First up are the engine work / correction. 
I may add that the work you are about to see on this thread is all undertaken ONLY by myself not third parties.

The car on start-up had horrible noise from the belts, oil leaks from many places and in need of a service and TLC.

Now for some pictures

Engine before removal










Masked up and wing covers fitted










Some pics of the parts being removed and the rear engine cover removed



















Good picture showing how low down the center of gravity of the engine is



















Being a flat 12 cylinder engine with integral gearbox and diff the complete assembly comes out in one piece.

Views from the wheel arch liners showing where the engine is positioned



















Liners removed



















Now removing the engine after draining down fluids, disconnected drive shafts, engine mounts, gear selectors, exhausts, engine looms, removing dry sump hydraulic pipes.














































Engine out showing engine bay and chassis, which will be cleaned later




























Complete engine showing how dirty it is























































Now time to clean the engine


















































































More cleaning of engine



















Dirt from underneath of engine










Engine just a bit cleaner now :thumb:
































































Parts ready for mechanical work




























Now to strip down the rocker covers and cambelts.




























Cam timing marks under the rocker covers



















Cam wheels marked as they are veriner type wheels










When i removed the rocker covers it did not surprise me why oil was leaking from them, the gasket maker was not uniform from the last time it had a cam belt service.










There is no need for gasket making here :wall: as there are proper o rings










Closer inspection showed a large oil leak from this area




























Nice damaged oil seal on assembly :doublesho























































So it was decided to change ALL the outer engine gaskets, oil seals and o rings.

When pressing in new oil seals it helps a lot to have the proper equipment to press them in evenly.














































Refitting the housing for the oil seal














































Running a soft plastic edge around the lip of the seal as it is pulled on while tighten the bolts, this stops the same problem happening again



















Both seals fitted










Cover and cam wheels back on










Same process on the other bank,

Here shows the old oil seal and how worn and weak the spring that runs around the lip of the seal, shown by the gap which should be a tight fit










Next with new seal not gap :thumb:










While i was working on the engine one of the kds staff got to cleaning the chassis and engine bay
































































After cleaning



















Back to the engine

New cambelts all timed and ready for covers




























Rocker covers with all the old gasket maker removed and degreased




























New o rings fitted










Once the tappet clearances where checked



















Cylinder heads cleaned










The rocker covers where fitted back with new gaskets. 
then the threads that did feel too good on strip down are cleaned and retapped










The last job was to change some oil return pipes and emissions hoses 
Finished engine



















The last thing to attend to was the strange mod of the wiring loom for the starter motor, which had extra wires not being used














































Engine back in all tested



















Nearly forgot a good idea when removing a lot of components to to bag them in freezer bags and write what they are










End of engine service, next the detail :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Part 2 the detail

before pictures




































































































During detail

some of the car was original solid colour and some was more modern base and clear colour .
































































And as usuall for me loads of afters































































































































before










after






























































































































































































Thanks for reading , sorry for the lack of text with regarding the detail my laptop has got a mind of its own and keeps crashing , i will answer any questions asked from my work pc in works time :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## butcher

Always been my favourite of all Ferraris. I want one :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

VERY NICE kELLY:thumb:


----------



## c16rkc

Oh my god thats a lot of work...

Gorgeous car, amazing detail - thanks for posting!


----------



## Mouseless

how did YOU stop yourself not painting the rocker cover ? and have you used your new flex :buffer:


----------



## stewartmak7

Thats what you call an extreme detail!!! very nice work as usual! bet the customer was over the moon! nice to see an oldie like that , you dont see many nowadays like that.


----------



## st33ly

Stunning mate


----------



## Saqib200

That car looks fantastic, top job.


----------



## Fat Audi 80

Agreed. Lovely lovely car with a wicked detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jspeed2

Amazing work mate fantastic write up :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


I think that about covers it...quality work as always!

:thumb:


----------



## Bill58

fantastic work!


----------



## Deeg

WOW... how long did the total job take?

Another fantastic job!


----------



## Jack

WOW. Amazing detail. That looks brilliant


----------



## Ultra

I am :doublesho that you used the plenum chambers as anchor points to take the engine out.


----------



## liam99

Very nice and good work. I did an oil leak on v6 alfa romeo just before christmas due to somebody using loads sealer on rocker cover gaskets and o rings.


----------



## MK1Campaign

Maximum respect. First time Ive seen a detail of this type on here.


----------



## prokopas

Awesome work and car. Well done. 

Any interior before/after shots?


----------



## 03OKH

Thanks for taking the time to load a very interesting thread. :thumb:

Tony


----------



## ianFRST

fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook 

awesome job mate. thats even beyond detailing imo :lol:


----------



## turboyamaha

Class of its own!! Great detail!


----------



## -Kev-

:argie::argie: stunning car / work as always Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Deano

simply stunning. love the interior!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

kelly you are so much more than one of the best detailers in the uk.you are the man!!!!


----------



## james_death

Totally stunning


----------



## M.J

Wow this is awsome ,well done


----------



## Herefordquattro

AWESOME:argie:

Paintwork was great but for me it was the engine work that steals the show (grease-monkey at heart)
I know you do mechanical work, but how do you go about changing the belts on a flat 12 Ferrari motor, i wouldn't know where to start (don't think they do a Haynes manual for that in Halfords:lol

amazing post, thank you :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Totally awesome as usual! Above and beyond Detailing. Great to be able to offer so many services under the one banner.


----------



## Refined Detail

Cracking work Kelly, always raising the bar that one step higher aren't you! :lol:


----------



## puki87

Epic job!!! Love it...


----------



## dsms

Simply incredible!


----------



## giblet

Immense work as per usual. Your threads never fail to impress, I'll be giving you a call once I win the lotto!


----------



## Rowan83

WOW!

Epic work on the engine and the final results on the paintwork are just breathtaking!! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Glenn_23

Amazing work.


----------



## paulmc08

bleek said:


> kelly you are so much more than one of the best detailers in the uk.you are the man!!!!


I think this really sum's it up for me:thumb:

Your a very talented man Kelly,

with probably the best one stop shop in the country:thumb::thumb:


----------



## rgDetail

Amazing work, lots of other nice cars in there too


----------



## horned yo

Amazing work


----------



## mr.t

stunning.couldnt believe all those swirl marks :O such a shame on a classic to seethat.but youve done a fantastic job. wish the new ferraris had style like that.


----------



## X18JAY

amazing work!


----------



## gortreck

I have to echo what every one else has said. The turn around not only with the paintwork, which was fantastic in itself, but the service and knowledge of the failures which had been done previous, the owner will feel like they are driving a whole new car again with how you have turned that around!

Thank you for taking the time out of your schedule to post that up 

Thanks
Tony


----------



## athol

Awesome !!!!! 
Fantastic as always !!!


----------



## PJS

Stonking work Kelly as always.
Hope the open day has brought you more business like this.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Beautiful as always.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right update to the thread .

Firstly if anyone knows why i have something that always happens when i am posting from home using my new laptop (windows 7) any help would be great .

It has happen on a few occassions in the past totally messing up the write up's and sometimes i cut it short as the laptop is close to flying across the room , it never happens with the PC at work ?????

the problem i have 2 tabs open , one for detailing world and one for photobucket .

As most of you would know on here i guess how to post pics , i wont go into the how's .

Of course i also have word open to copy and paste the write up as i go so not to lose everything which has happened more than once before :wall:

So i start writing in the part for writing a new thread on here , occassionaly previewing it as my thread often are too long for one post so have to be split into patrs etc , the actual fault happens when i am copying and pasting a picture location from photobucket to the DW thread i am writing , my style i like to add a space between each picture i post , so this means i copy then paste the location hit return once and then again to add the space , i would say 90% of the time its fine (and 100% of the time on works PC) but 10% of the time instead of a space ready for next picture to be added it submits the thread that is not finished :doublesho so inturn making me shout at the laptop .

Now is there a better way or is it me ? why does it never happen at work ????

Anyway back the 512TR .

to add to the original write up ,

All of the fuilds were changed , air con de-gasses then re-gassed , sparkplugs changed , many hose clips changed , tidy up of wiring loom form a stereo and alarm install , a small repair to the HT leads as new one are over £500 per side :doublesho.

The alternator and ac belt were both slipping so were changed at the same time .

The actual problem with the belts was that the wrong size (width of v) so causing them to bottom out instead of runing on the sides of the v and the alternator belt was worn and lose

The service that was done is a 3 year cambelt service , which the tappet clearance are check , and if out of tolerance need changing which is were the damaged oils seals i guess happened .

All of the old work had been carried out by Ferrari garages :thumb:

The onwer rang me at 10pm boxing day night (really did not go down well with tracy) only in excitement to say he has been out in the car (late night first dry non snow day since rebuild) and has pussed it to the limits and is running better than ever .

He gain confidence in me after working on his lesser cars then his 550 :thumb:

The paintwork as posted is a mix of different types of paint systems , after testing it was decided to use wool pads and P1 due to both are much easier to wash out with water using pad washer while i removed the dead solid colour paint first .

We carried on using P1 on the clear coated as the first cut too as the clear coat was meduim to hard paint :thumb:

the next stages were 3m black top (fine cut not to be confused with extra fine cut yellow top) on the solid colour parts then finishing with 3m yellow , were as the clear coat was 3m yellow then a quick pass with 3m blue top .

Lsp used Car lack sealent then colly 746's on top the next day as the owner was and is using the car through out the winter months :doublesho .

The interior had been re leathered on the tan parts so only needed a good clean really with just a tiny bit of re-colouring around the dash clocks were the steering wheel is so close to the cover and rings etc scuff it .

and i i wirte has just pulled up to say happy new year in the 512 and wants to drop the car of with us tonight for a good clean to remove the dirt and salt and swap it with his other ferrari that i have been working on over christmas :thumb:

I think as its a smaller amount of pictures i may post his other car next too

Edit i have just posted some more afters to the end of the write up :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## leeds2592

Awesome detail!!!


----------



## dazzyb

amazing work on a fantastic car, top work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

butcher said:


> Always been my favourite of all Ferraris. I want one :thumb:





Gleamingkleen said:


> VERY NICE kELLY:thumb:





c16rkc said:


> Oh my god thats a lot of work...
> 
> Gorgeous car, amazing detail - thanks for posting!


Thanks guys :thumb:



Mouseless said:


> how did YOU stop yourself not painting the rocker cover ? and have you used your new flex :buffer:


It was not easy and played on my mind for days while fixing / servicing the engine , but time scales and the amount of work meant best to leave it , OH and the fact that it is near on impossible to see the covers once the engine is back anyway .

But me being me kept saying to the staff i want to paint them lol

The New flex machines i bought 2 are great :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

stewartmak7 said:


> Thats what you call an extreme detail!!! very nice work as usual! bet the customer was over the moon! nice to see an oldie like that , you dont see many nowadays like that.





st33ly said:


> Stunning mate





Saqib200 said:


> That car looks fantastic, top job.





Fat Audi 80 said:


> Agreed. Lovely lovely car with a wicked detail. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks again guys 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Cquartz

Beautiful work Kelly, 
i advise you to put your company watermarks on these pics, ! can be easy copied your work.


----------



## deanie-b

Just awesome Kelly! :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Great Job Kelly 

Superb detail and even superb attention to detail on the engine service :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

jspeed2 said:


> Amazing work mate fantastic write up :thumb:





The Cueball said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> I think that about covers it...quality work as always!
> 
> :thumb:





Bill58 said:


> fantastic work!





Deeg said:


> WOW... how long did the total job take?
> 
> Another fantastic job!





Jack said:


> WOW. Amazing detail. That looks brilliant





liam99 said:


> Very nice and good work. I did an oil leak on v6 alfa romeo just before christmas due to somebody using loads sealer on rocker cover gaskets and o rings.





MK1Campaign said:


> Maximum respect. First time Ive seen a detail of this type on here.





prokopas said:


> Awesome work and car. Well done.
> 
> Any interior before/after shots?


For a change the interior was in exceptional condition as it had a re-trim in the past so just a good clean really 



03OKH said:


> Thanks for taking the time to load a very interesting thread. :thumb:
> 
> Tony


thanks guys i have a few more like this to come :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Phil H

very impressive! a car i'd love to work on


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

dennis said:


> I am :doublesho that you used the plenum chambers as anchor points to take the engine out.


Now do you really think i would do such a thing if it was not safe to either the engine or the staff around me 

I have been around vehicles long enough to know where and what to do and the reason for doing it .

of course you may know everything there is to know as you once posted that with not a single reply , let me remind you of the quote :thumb:

"What do you do when you no longer find detailing a challenge, a decade has passed and more than twice that in the motor trade so say that i,m bored is an big understatement. i never intended to be detailing for ever anyway. so i,m interested as to what what others may think 40 yrs plus.
i have started another business that takes me away from cars and gives me a new challenge"

so i guess the other business maybe picking faults in others work 

I have noticed your other threads too which start with some good things and promises that could lead to a great thread and write up , but why dont they ever do just that you have never finished posting the work you say you are going too 

anyway for other as well as you on here ,

Most more normal engines will have 2 or 3 anchor points on the engine to lift the engine out of the engine bay . 
these are almost always on the manifold to head flang joints , one on the inlet and one on the exhaust . 
Size of these bolts are normally 8mm , so 2 x 8mm bolts or studs being used in a shear motion which is the weakest way of using such a fastening .

but works fine , now granted the 512Tr engine complete with gearbox and diff is much heavier than the normal run of the mill engine , and the fact the 512tr is a evolution of the Testarossa which had a seperate subframe that was removed from underneath the car complete with suspension / running gear /exhaust system, which inturn made the job alot easier to do .

Part of the evolution upgrades was to make the chassis one piece to add strength and keep the alignment of the 4 wheels correct .

It was found the TR had to be re-align after have an engine out service as the holes from the subframe to chassis had to have clearance so allowing for small mis alignments to happen .

so the TR engine as can be seen in the picutres had 4 engine mounts in each corner which it stayed on when the subframe was removed , the 512tr engine is the same as the TR apart from injection / electrics upgrade i guess they forgot to place some nice anchor points for lifting in and out .

Now the mainfold (each) have 12 x 8mm (total of 24 studs) studs holding them in place to the cylinder heads (in tension the strongest way a fastening can be used) instead of 2 x 8mm bolts or studs . 
then the manifold tubes (proper name runners) are cast in 4 banks so adding strength and then joined to the top part of the manifold the plenum chambers so aiding to the strength and lastly the plenums have bracket on the underside hold them to the engine block so making them rigid complete structure, and the strongest place to lift from on top of the engine using many seperate strong web type straps to spread the lifting loads correcttly .

Of course if this cause any problem then it would of all been sorted before completetion , but glad to say up until now never put myself in that position .

the clearance around the engine while lifting out was a few mills from the chassis / exhaust system / and body work , so it was also a better to sling from were i did evenly to keep the engine a steady as possible while lifting and reduce any change of swinging around while we lifted then moved back a few mills then lifted again then moved back and so on .

HTH kelly

Ps i could easily sit behind a key board and pull apart others work , i have the real knowledge to do so , but i dont because i choose not too , forums are meant to help each others and be a friendly place as much as possible , 
a simple question like "why did you lift the engine out the way you did" would of been fine , then i would of explained , but hey some of us dont know everything do we 

Treat people how you would like to be treated :thumb: it works

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Tunero

AWESOME!

I have no more words...


----------



## Clark @ PB

Thoroughly enjoyed reading that mate, was interesting to see a detailed write up on the mechanical side of things for a change too :thumb:

Car looks like glass in the afters, the pristine wheels set it off a treat too


----------



## Clark @ PB

kdskeltec said:


> Ps i could easily sit behind a key board and pull apart others work , i have the real knowledge to do so , but i dont because i choose not too , forums are meant to help each others and be a friendly place as much as possible ,
> a simple question like "why did you lift the engine out the way you did" would of been fine , then i would of explained , but hey some of us dont know everything do we
> 
> Treat people how you would like to be treated :thumb: it works
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Just jealousy Kelly - every forum has people that would rather criticize and pull other folks work apart rather than up their own game


----------



## DaveDempsey

Fair play, thats epic.


----------



## nurburking DS

Amazing work, i had a poster of this car on my wall when i was in school, did they not all have glass headlights instead of pop-ups. I always think about buying 1 for a year but you know what they say, never meet your idols lol. Again epic work, hats off to you.

(oops seems i had a 94-96 512M in the picture and not the 512TR lol)


----------



## Ronnie

WOW NOW THATS DETAILING!!! Scared to even imagine what that would have cost but the finished results look like it was worth every penny. Amaking work Kelly just when the bar is lifted you come along and blow it out of the water an make it look soo effotless. premier league business right there! all the best for 2011!!!


----------



## saxoboy07

Amazing work and detail


----------



## Ti22

Fantastic Job kelly, it's great when you can do more than just paint detailing!


----------



## s3 rav

NOw that's a cool car!!!


----------



## deanie-b

Having looked at this again, it's just awesome .

Unbelievable to see what goes on in your town and to think that 3-4 months ago I hadn't even realised .


----------



## Simonhi

Good on you Kelly, 

I don't think you even needed to repsond to the one person that thought it would be ok to criticise your professionalism. 

When you consider those that prasie your work then surely there is always bound to be somebody who "knows better". 

A generic term for such a goof is "Keyboard Warrior". 

Your good work far outshines (pun intended) the few negative comments, keep it coming, it only goes to show the idiots what can be achieved when enegry is channelled to something positive. 

I bet they don't have a sweet, flawless M3 sat on the drive at home.


----------



## RandomlySet

stunnin


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right guys , i had a quick look back through the first few pages and realised i missed a couple of questions .

Time taken car was with us for 4 weeks , the total time i was on the car would be 3 full weeks including weekends , and then a small amount of time from one of the kds staff appling LSP's and the wash stage at the begining .

I guess near on a day was used for listing and ordering all different parts needed for the engine work .

The car came back late last night to us , reason being i ask/told the owner to bring it back after a few weeks of driving as i need to re - check belt tension / check all the levels and lastly we would give it a free wash as part of the service :thumb:

Glas to say the car is fine :thumb:

Here are the pics after 500 miles since we finished it









































































After a wash :thumb:




























And as someone asked for interior shots i took a few today also

(not been cleaned yet by the way)

just needs a hoover

with flash on and off




























kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mr_Scisco

Jees. Top write up as always Kelly and an excellent read. The reply to plenum chamber was cosmic fella. Very well written and again full of information that admirers (like me) would never know unless we researched it and still wouldn't get close to that knowledge. Excellent as always and a very top notch job. :thumb:


----------



## CJR

Amazing job, that is what you call a detail! Car looks amazing, bet you feel proud to have done a job like that!


----------



## [email protected]

Have looked at various threads on your work and would really love someone like yourself to give my car a going over (z4m interlagos blue) shame you are so far away.
The attention to detail you give these cars is amazing:doublesho:doublesho:buffer::thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss

Excellente work and write up Kelly :thumb:

You always push the boundaries of detailing a step further !

Best Regards 

Mario


----------



## Mike Hunt

kdskeltec said:


> Now do you really think i would do such a thing if it was not safe to either the engine or the staff around me
> 
> I have been around vehicles long enough to know where and what to do and the reason for doing it .
> 
> of course you may know everything there is to know as you once posted that with not a single reply , let me remind you of the quote :thumb:
> 
> "What do you do when you no longer find detailing a challenge, a decade has passed and more than twice that in the motor trade so say that i,m bored is an big understatement. i never intended to be detailing for ever anyway. so i,m interested as to what what others may think 40 yrs plus.
> i have started another business that takes me away from cars and gives me a new challenge"
> 
> so i guess the other business maybe picking faults in others work
> 
> I have noticed your other threads too which start with some good things and promises that could lead to a great thread and write up , but why dont they ever do just that you have never finished posting the work you say you are going too
> 
> anyway for other as well as you on here ,
> 
> Most more normal engines will have 2 or 3 anchor points on the engine to lift the engine out of the engine bay .
> these are almost always on the manifold to head flang joints , one on the inlet and one on the exhaust .
> Size of these bolts are normally 8mm , so 2 x 8mm bolts or studs being used in a shear motion which is the weakest way of using such a fastening .
> 
> but works fine , now granted the 512Tr engine complete with gearbox and diff is much heavier than the normal run of the mill engine , and the fact the 512tr is a evolution of the Testarossa which had a seperate subframe that was removed from underneath the car complete with suspension / running gear /exhaust system, which inturn made the job alot easier to do .
> 
> Part of the evolution upgrades was to make the chassis one piece to add strength and keep the alignment of the 4 wheels correct .
> 
> It was found the TR had to be re-align after have an engine out service as the holes from the subframe to chassis had to have clearance so allowing for small mis alignments to happen .
> 
> so the TR engine as can be seen in the picutres had 4 engine mounts in each corner which it stayed on when the subframe was removed , the 512tr engine is the same as the TR apart from injection / electrics upgrade i guess they forgot to place some nice anchor points for lifting in and out .
> 
> Now the mainfold (each) have 12 x 8mm (total of 24 studs) studs holding them in place to the cylinder heads (in tension the strongest way a fastening can be used) instead of 2 x 8mm bolts or studs .
> then the manifold tubes (proper name runners) are cast in 4 banks so adding strength and then joined to the top part of the manifold the plenum chambers so aiding to the strength and lastly the plenums have bracket on the underside hold them to the engine block so making them rigid complete structure, and the strongest place to lift from on top of the engine using many seperate strong web type straps to spread the lifting loads correcttly .
> 
> Of course if this cause any problem then it would of all been sorted before completetion , but glad to say up until now never put myself in that position .
> 
> the clearance around the engine while lifting out was a few mills from the chassis / exhaust system / and body work , so it was also a better to sling from were i did evenly to keep the engine a steady as possible while lifting and reduce any change of swinging around while we lifted then moved back a few mills then lifted again then moved back and so on .
> 
> HTH kelly
> 
> Ps i could easily sit behind a key board and pull apart others work , i have the real knowledge to do so , but i dont because i choose not too , forums are meant to help each others and be a friendly place as much as possible ,
> a simple question like "why did you lift the engine out the way you did" would of been fine , then i would of explained , but hey some of us dont know everything do we
> 
> Treat people how you would like to be treated :thumb: it works
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Excellent job btw on the motor and paint:thumb: Didn't realize plenums were load bearing members and that Ferrari deleted means of lifting, as most of even what would be deemed normal service work is an engine out job due to the way its packaged.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Mike Hunt said:


> Excellent job btw on the motor and paint:thumb: Didn't realize plenums were load bearing members and that Ferrari deleted means of lifting, as most of even what would be deemed normal service work is an engine out job due to the way its packaged.


Hi Mike, 
Thanks :thumb:

I am not trying to say that Ferrari designed like that, and maybe they even have brackets to mount to the engine to lift it possibly, when the work is undertaken in house at Ferrari main dealer.

It was more the thinking that the 512tr engine came from the TR engine and that it was short numbers made that maybe it just was not needed to come up with cast lifting points and that the chance that such a job would end up with small company's like myself was remote .

It seemed to me that the difference between the 2 cars on paper seems only slight but the reality is a completely different job ,

here is a few pictures from a Testarossa engine removal which can clearly see the subframe come out complete with engine










you can see in the photo above just 16 bolts hold the complete subframe back to the chassis , dont need to guess why it was an upgrade to make one complete chassis .

showing the different intake design with mechanical fuel injection as fitted to the first GTI cars










another picture showing the TR engine with dissy cap inside of coil packs .










All this showed me that the engine was designed from the beginning to be removed from underneath , then just to throw a spanner in the works they made a 1 piece chassis but the rest of the design stayed the same :wall:

Hope makes sense

kelly

edit just found this

Testarossa:

The Testarossa's longitudinally mounted flat 12 was a 4942cc all alloy unit with four valves per cylinder actuated by dual overhead cams, and dry-sump lubricated. On North American cars, the engine's compression ratio was 8.7:1. The aluminum pistons moved in nikasil cylinder liners and rotated a seven main bearing, hardened steel, billet turned crankshaft via forged steel connecting rods. The combustion chambers were ellipso-hemispherical. Fuel was metered by two Bosch KE Jetronic systems, one for each bank of cylinders, and delivered to the injectors by two electric pumps. Spark was provided by twin coils through their own distributors, controlled by a Weber-Marelli Microplex system. The combusted mixture exited through tube steel manifolds, catalytic converters and a tuned exhaust system. The engine was cooled by a compact system of twin side-mounted radiators and a single water pump. The North American Testarossa made 380bhp at 5750rpm, and 354lbs-ft at 4500rpm.

512 TR: 
The engine of the 512 TR evolved significantly to produce 421bhp at 6750rpm, and 360lbs-ft of torque at 5500rpm. The torque curve of the 512 TR is somewhat more progressive than that of its predecessor. These improvements were achieved through numerous small changes including a strengthened block, a 10:1 compression ratio, revised valves, and a new intake system that ingeniously changed the intake of air. A Bosch Motronic 2.7 system controlled the engine.

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI

Epic detail, stunning!!


----------



## GSiFan

Very interesting thread! :thumb: Well done! Rich in technical content as well as a lovely, thorough detail. Top notch! 

Paul


----------



## 123quackers

:argie::argie::argie::doublesho:doublesho 
WAHOOOOOOOOO!! stunning old girl great to see!! THANKS!

Interior looked in pretty good condition comaired to the rest of her...

Fantastic in depth write up, such a beautiful flat 12 and now she is a real red head with the oil and muck removed:thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Fantastic! Superb! Brilliant!:thumb:

Really enjoyed this write-up Kelly! Very informative on both the technical and detailing side.

The paint work is glowing!!!

Big respect to the owner too, for driving the car in all weathers!:driver:


----------



## mdk1

Fantastic work,
Just noticed you are in Railway Street Gillingham, 
I used to work just along from you at MK,
Will have to pop over as i need some work done on the family "hack"


----------



## Sparrow'90

Realy nice Ferrari you got there:thumb:

AND OMYGOD this thread is so awesome:doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine

Looks stunning Kelly.:thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia

Great detail and excellent write up. :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

great job!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ianFRST said:


> fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook
> 
> awesome job mate. thats even beyond detailing imo :lol:





turboyamaha said:


> Class of its own!! Great detail!





-Kev- said:


> :argie::argie: stunning car / work as always Kelly :thumb:





Deano said:


> simply stunning. love the interior!


Thanks guys :thumb:



bleek said:


> kelly you are so much more than one of the best detailers in the uk.you are the man!!!!


Big praise indeed , and many thanks :thumb:



james_death said:


> Totally stunning





M.J said:


> Wow this is awsome ,well done


Thanks :thumb:



Herefordquattro said:


> AWESOME:argie:
> 
> Paintwork was great but for me it was the engine work that steals the show (grease-monkey at heart)
> I know you do mechanical work, but how do you go about changing the belts on a flat 12 Ferrari motor, i wouldn't know where to start (don't think they do a Haynes manual for that in Halfords:lol
> 
> amazing post, thank you :thumb:


It was actually coming and joining detailing world that has changed me , for the better i hope too .

Work like you have seen here was quiet normal for me in the past , it would be a very long list of projects and cars that i have rebuilt sometimes from a bare shell upwards , one off engines and special paint finishes this covers around 15 years of work .

Now the problem was the only people that realised that i had the skills or did this sort of work was local customers and word of mouth .

Then came along a couple of guys from DW who suggested that i join and start posting on here :thumb:

To think 3 years ago i did not owned a laptop or PC and the only pictures i had are from a camera phone , then i asked to use my dads pc to view DW which made me realise i should of taken photos of EVERYTHING in the past :wall: and what a waste not to off .

The only pictures i have are old film pics of my own cars and then not all of them , and still remember the day that i was using my canon AE1 with a 36 film inside the camera , it was used to take photos of a one off swinging baffled sump as used on race and rally cars i had made , this film should of also had new manifolds made and lastly our own suspension arms all fitted to a 5litre V8 TVR , but then as i was still moving the scroll dial for the next exposure my heart sank when i found out what i feared the film was not properly loaded onto the spool so in fact not taken a single photo :doublesho :wall:

so now because of you pro's on here posting lovely pics and videos i now have 3 camera's 3 pc's and 2 back up hard drives and over 500 Gb of pictures and videos from the past to process :lol:

What pics i have i will scan and make a post of things from the past thread soon 

Around 10 years ago I have service / belts and clutch on a Ferrari 328 , rebuilt a JPS lotus espirt , kept on the road a TVR 350 wedge for a customer and kept on the road is the best wording , built a lotus elan chassis from scratch for a customer .

Looked after a lancia delta rally car , just a few of the cars that stand out for me :driver:

The early ferraris are not that bad to work on, really just alot more of everything that your standard .
around the last/newest 355's when the electronics kicked in with production making it harder without the correct equipment for servicing and repairs .

the car i will buy in the future will be a 355 :thumb:



B&B Autostyle said:


> Totally awesome as usual! Above and beyond Detailing. Great to be able to offer so many services under the one banner.





Refined Detail said:


> Cracking work Kelly, always raising the bar that one step higher aren't you! :lol:


Does help to have so many services available under one roof , had customers drive over 500 miles one way to use us and one kept ringing from the top of scotland asking to book and drive down i said ring Polish Bliss :doublesho

Bar is there a bar 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

puki87 said:


> Epic job!!! Love it...





dsms said:


> Simply incredible!





gib786 said:


> Immense work as per usual. Your threads never fail to impress, I'll be giving you a call once I win the lotto!





MatrixGuy said:


> WOW!
> 
> Epic work on the engine and the final results on the paintwork are just breathtaking!! Absolutely stunning.





Glenn_23 said:


> Amazing work.





paulmc08 said:


> I think this really sum's it up for me:thumb:
> 
> Your a very talented man Kelly,
> 
> with probably the best one stop shop in the country:thumb::thumb:





rgDetail said:


> Amazing work, lots of other nice cars in there too





mr.t said:


> stunning.couldnt believe all those swirl marks :O such a shame on a classic to seethat.but youve done a fantastic job. wish the new ferraris had style like that.


Did you not notice the swirls were far worse on the rear wings and engine cover , i take on this is 
first one simple , any work on the engine means leaning on the wings , and after having lambo's and ferraris in with me its always the worst areas on these mid engine cars :wall:

second , the design of these cars to cool the engine means from underneath and the side scoops are drawing air up and over the engine and bay exitting on top of the covers and rear wings , so i guess these area's become the dirtiest from grit and dust , and also hot for a long time after shutting down the engine to so baking in dirt that little bit more and than normal



X18JAY said:


> amazing work!


Thanks everyone :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Steve valentine

That's beautiful, always had a soft spot for the older Ferraris.

It looks like new


----------



## n_d_fox

Great to see something new being done within the scope of work (with regards to the engine out "detail")

Lovely car and a superb job :thumb:


----------



## TriBorG

That is amazing ! Speachless


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Just got back to work after delivering the car to owners house this evening :thumb:

That has made an extremely good way of finishing todays work :driver:

Been along time since i have drove a car with a dog leg first gear thou 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## sim L

Meant to read this the other day but ran out of time.
So glad I came back to it, really just amazing work Kelly, the level of detail is outstanding, your passion for what you do shines through on every level, great stuff! :thumb:


----------



## tesscott6312

Stunning work!!!


----------



## Dan Clark

Jaw droppingly speachless detail!!

Fan-blood-tastic!


----------



## Steve G

Awesome mate, and my favourite TR :thumb:


----------



## Ross

Simply superb.


----------



## momentum001

Just amazing work as usual Kelly!


----------



## R7KY D

:doublesho And that ladies and gentlemen is how you prepare a car 

:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## finesse

incredible work


----------



## Balddee2

simply stunning!


----------



## dwmc

great work as usual and a big thanks for the pics and write up . :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

gortreck said:


> I have to echo what every one else has said. The turn around not only with the paintwork, which was fantastic in itself, but the service and knowledge of the failures which had been done previous, the owner will feel like they are driving a whole new car again with how you have turned that around!
> 
> Thank you for taking the time out of your schedule to post that up
> 
> Thanks
> Tony





athol said:


> Awesome !!!!!
> Fantastic as always !!!





PJS said:


> Stonking work Kelly as always.
> Hope the open day has brought you more business like this.


Yep 2 in this week from the open day :thumb:



CleanYourCar said:


> Beautiful as always.





leeds2592 said:


> Awesome detail!!!





dazzyb said:


> amazing work on a fantastic car, top work





Cquartz said:


> Beautiful work Kelly,
> i advise you to put your company watermarks on these pics, ! can be easy copied your work.


I did think about it in the past , timescales mean i load them as quick as possible straight from camera onto pc then photobucket , i dont use photo editting software (but may do in the future) and i have 10's of thousands of pictures to do so would take a long time . 
also if someone was to copy and use the pictures mine always have the same background so would be easy to spot , and the person or company who copied them would still have to turn out work like it anyway so would fail in the end i guess 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

deanie-b said:


> Just awesome Kelly! :thumb:





Racer said:


> Great Job Kelly
> 
> Superb detail and even superb attention to detail on the engine service :thumb:





Phil H said:


> very impressive! a car i'd love to work on





Tunero said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> I have no more words...





Clark @ PB said:


> Thoroughly enjoyed reading that mate, was interesting to see a detailed write up on the mechanical side of things for a change too :thumb:
> 
> Car looks like glass in the afters, the pristine wheels set it off a treat too





DaveDempsey said:


> Fair play, thats epic.





nurburking DS said:


> Amazing work, i had a poster of this car on my wall when i was in school, did they not all have glass headlights instead of pop-ups. I always think about buying 1 for a year but you know what they say, never meet your idols lol. Again epic work, hats off to you.
> 
> (oops seems i had a 94-96 512M in the picture and not the 512TR lol)


Thanks guys

yep the 512M had glass lights and not pop up ones :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Ronnie said:


> WOW NOW THATS DETAILING!!! Scared to even imagine what that would have cost but the finished results look like it was worth every penny. Amaking work Kelly just when the bar is lifted you come along and blow it out of the water an make it look soo effotless. premier league business right there! all the best for 2011!!!


Big thanks ronnie :thumb:



saxoboy07 said:


> Amazing work and detail





Ti22 said:


> Fantastic Job kelly, it's great when you can do more than just paint detailing!





s3 rav said:


> NOw that's a cool car!!!





deanie-b said:


> Having looked at this again, it's just awesome .
> 
> Unbelievable to see what goes on in your town and to think that 3-4 months ago I hadn't even realised .


Surprising what goes on behind closed doors sometimes :thumb:



Simonhi said:


> Good on you Kelly,
> 
> I don't think you even needed to repsond to the one person that thought it would be ok to criticise your professionalism.
> 
> When you consider those that prasie your work then surely there is always bound to be somebody who "knows better".
> 
> A generic term for such a goof is "Keyboard Warrior".
> 
> Your good work far outshines (pun intended) the few negative comments, keep it coming, it only goes to show the idiots what can be achieved when enegry is channelled to something positive.
> 
> I bet they don't have a sweet, flawless M3 sat on the drive at home.


It was worth repling as i had a couple of quotes from other forums reading this saying "great reply on the lifting as i did wonder why it was done that way" not everyone on every forum would know who's who and there could be new members thinkning whos this guy , not knowing or read through other post building up a picture of the person or company posting and their understanding of the complete picture to do with the trade they undertake



-Mat- said:


> stunnin





Mr_Scisco said:


> Jees. Top write up as always Kelly and an excellent read. The reply to plenum chamber was cosmic fella. Very well written and again full of information that admirers (like me) would never know unless we researched it and still wouldn't get close to that knowledge. Excellent as always and a very top notch job. :thumb:





CJR said:


> Amazing job, that is what you call a detail! Car looks amazing, bet you feel proud to have done a job like that!


Was very proud more so when it comes back for a inspection and to find everything is spot on and running and driving better than ever :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## RobP

That is just incredible. 

To be able to diagnose all those oil leaks and sort them long with the belt etc is a sign or a very telented person. To then detail the bodywork to that level.......:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dunkwho

Do you have the staff trained to nip in and tuck a mattress behind your customers when you perform the "ta da" moment, or at least have someone on standby to quickly slip a chair in as they fall?

Wonderful work, lovely car


----------



## 3976

Simply astounding.


----------



## Culainn

Absolutely Amazing. Fantastic work.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

[email protected] said:


> Have looked at various threads on your work and would really love someone like yourself to give my car a going over (z4m interlagos blue) shame you are so far away.
> The attention to detail you give these cars is amazing:doublesho:doublesho:buffer::thumb:.





Eurogloss said:


> Excellente work and write up Kelly :thumb:
> 
> You always push the boundaries of detailing a step further !
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Mario





John-Cupra_TDI said:


> Epic detail, stunning!!





VectraGSiFan said:


> Very interesting thread! :thumb: Well done! Rich in technical content as well as a lovely, thorough detail. Top notch!
> 
> Paul





123quackers said:


> :argie::argie::argie::doublesho:doublesho
> WAHOOOOOOOOO!! stunning old girl great to see!! THANKS!
> 
> Interior looked in pretty good condition comaired to the rest of her...
> 
> Fantastic in depth write up, such a beautiful flat 12 and now she is a real red head with the oil and muck removed:thumb:





scooby73 said:


> Fantastic! Superb! Brilliant!:thumb:
> 
> Really enjoyed this write-up Kelly! Very informative on both the technical and detailing side.
> 
> The paint work is glowing!!!
> 
> Big respect to the owner too, for driving the car in all weathers!:driver:


Thanks guys :thumb:



mdk1 said:


> Fantastic work,
> Just noticed you are in Railway Street Gillingham,
> I used to work just along from you at MK,
> Will have to pop over as i need some work done on the family "hack"


Yep thats where we are , how long ago did you work for MK , i have done somework for them in the past and my dads company next door looks after their vans .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Guest

Amazing work mate!


----------



## Jessop

That is incredible. Amazing work there. You and the guy did a top job on this.

Engine bay looks fantastic considering nothing was sent out to be blasted/ powder coated / treated etc. 

Naturaly im sure the owner was mightily pleased, what was his first impression upon seeing the car in its full glory after your hard work?

Look forward to reading the next one!

Cheers


----------



## AL4N

WOW to begin with the car was a lovely car all it needed was the love and attention you gave to the whole car!
It's amazing to watch the development of the car from what she was like when you got her in to the finished car after you had worked your magic on it!:buffer: :thumb:
I was amazed to see the shoddy workmanship that had been put into such a car i.e. the fact that instead of using gaskets they had used paste and also the leaking oil seal ring I know the seal is one of these things that could just happen but it looks more like shoddy workmanship than anything else to me.
Sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to make it clear how amazed I am with the job you done on the Ferrari she now looks like a new car and no doubt is running like one also!(thanks for taking the time to read this post) 
All respect to yourself and the guys in your place that worked on her once again you have outdone yourself! :buffer: 
Alan... :thumb:

ps I was looking at the springs in one of your pics am I correct in thinking they are Eibach? If so is Eibach the springs & shocks that Ferrari used for the 512TR or did the owner uprate them himself thanks again for taking the time to read this post!
Regards Alan...


----------



## Carn

Stunning :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Matt MD said:


> Amazing work mate!





Jessop said:


> That is incredible. Amazing work there. You and the guy did a top job on this.
> 
> Engine bay looks fantastic considering nothing was sent out to be blasted/ powder coated / treated etc.
> 
> Naturaly im sure the owner was mightily pleased, what was his first impression upon seeing the car in its full glory after your hard work?
> 
> Look forward to reading the next one!
> 
> Cheers


Yep owner very pleased , he now only uses KDS and no one else to look after all his cars , had to spend on and off over a week fixing electrical fault on his other ferrari :wall: got to be the worst type of job to do .



AL4N said:


> WOW to begin with the car was a lovely car all it needed was the love and attention you gave to the whole car!
> It's amazing to watch the development of the car from what she was like when you got her in to the finished car after you had worked your magic on it!:buffer: :thumb:
> I was amazed to see the shoddy workmanship that had been put into such a car i.e. the fact that instead of using gaskets they had used paste and also the leaking oil seal ring I know the seal is one of these things that could just happen but it looks more like shoddy workmanship than anything else to me.
> Sorry for such a long post but I just wanted to make it clear how amazed I am with the job you done on the Ferrari she now looks like a new car and no doubt is running like one also!(thanks for taking the time to read this post)
> All respect to yourself and the guys in your place that worked on her once again you have outdone yourself! :buffer:
> Alan... :thumb:
> 
> ps I was looking at the springs in one of your pics am I correct in thinking they are Eibach? If so is Eibach the springs & shocks that Ferrari used for the 512TR or did the owner uprate them himself thanks again for taking the time to read this post!
> Regards Alan...


I wish i could say that shoddy workmanship is not common , but the real world it is out there and way too much 

The springs could well be standard , as the owner has just bought the car he would not be able to answer , but many high performance cars come with eibach's as standards and factory options on alot of german cars , just called sports option from dealerships .



Carn said:


> Stunning :thumb:


Thanks for the nice comments :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## pete5570

My god! That is one serious detail. Totally stunning!


----------



## Fcarowner

Dennis was right, that was a very "interesting" way to lift that engine (which weighs the best part of 400Kg)

Leaving aside that those four manifolds would cost about £340 each to replace (if you could get them) & then that they are painted with silver/grey wrinkle paint which is very hard to find and also expensive, they are made of cast aluminium. The walls of those tubes are probably 3-4mm thick at best & they are attached to the heads by 8mm studs (steel studs in an aluminium head).

The flanges at the base of the tubes are no more than 5-6mm thick and the whole thing is a casting. The way you have lifted that there was huge amount of leveraged load on those cast flanges (and on the tubes)

When castings give way they don't bend, they just break, no warning just "snap". Castings like those are also prone to having weaknesses & without x-raying them you'd have no way of knowing if one of them was potentially weak or not.

You were very lucky I think.

For future reference, this is a much safer way to lift a 512 TR/M engine.

http://www.universalautosports.com/upload/content/service/1992 FERRARI 512TR/MAL_3531.jpg

You can use either ropes or straps & pass them behind the cambelts & inboard of the exhaust ports. Arguably its better to remove the plenums & manifolds first.

If you need to lift a 308/328 engine then you do it by wrapping a strap around the front head.

There are plenty of photos & write ups of these jobs all over the web.

Nice work on the rest of it though :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal

what a difference awesome work mate.


----------



## Brian.

I've got to say I did cringe a little when I seen how the engine was lifted out but I am no expert by any means, let alone whipping a ferrari engine out willy nilly :lol: At the end of the day, it worked! 

This type of work is absolutely outstanding and I quite enjoyed the way you described how you were getting bored of what you were doing, it's certainly a nice avenue to go down and still be able to use your old skills to make for excellent work. 

A+ and a smiley face for you.


----------



## PaulN

Not sure if i missed this first time around but better post twice than not at all!!! lol :argie::argie:

I seriously looks brand new on those finished shots.... Stunning work.

One question are you classed as a Ferrari Indy to be taking on such an engine job? Really impressive.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## onks

your work is the best i have ever seen


----------



## m3vert

That my friend is insane! Superb work on this one    I love the look of the M3 and Tuscan in the background as well


----------



## JenJen

Love reading over your threads  as always wonderful write up and amazing results 

Well done fella


----------



## slobodank

very nice


----------



## Raymond

Epic write up!


----------



## Koko

You're taking detailing to a whole new level, amazing work that you're doing :thumb:


----------



## kings..

awesome mate.... and the simplicity of single stage red when refinished simply stunning results.


----------



## Bowler

The best detail i have ever seen absolutely fantastic but wouldn`t like the invoice at the end


----------



## Edward101

Absolutely amazing, fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Glennroy

Stunning


----------



## Dodo Factory

Mental... engine removal.. pure Kentish class my son!!!


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

what an amazing job. I love it. great work


----------



## Griffiths Detailing

Nice work! Loverly car aswell :thumb:


----------



## Paul N

outstanding good to see a company using quality products from start to finish. Loving the Wurth ORSY rack


----------



## JJ_

That should be bought and put on show by ferrari. Superb


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

PaulN said:


> Not sure if i missed this first time around but better post twice than not at all!!! lol :argie::argie:
> 
> I seriously looks brand new on those finished shots.... Stunning work.
> 
> One question are you classed as a Ferrari Indy to be taking on such an engine job? Really impressive.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Thanks mate , well to question of ferrari indy , i dont try and push such work more it finds me , i do more and more work on such cars , just finished full detail / wheel refurb and full service on 360 which i will post soon , so maybe the answer is yes :thumb:



onks said:


> your work is the best i have ever seen


Thanks



m3vert said:


> That my friend is insane! Superb work on this one    I love the look of the M3 and Tuscan in the background as well


Arhhh my cars 



abz001 said:


> Love reading over your threads  as always wonderful write up and amazing results
> 
> Well done fella


Thanks



slobodank said:


> very nice


Thanks



Raymond said:


> Epic write up!


Thanks



Koko said:


> You're taking detailing to a whole new level, amazing work that you're doing :thumb:


More and more to come :thumb:



Bowler said:


> The best detail i have ever seen absolutely fantastic but wouldn`t like the invoice at the end


Thanks , i guess not as much as you think , but still i dont post prices for everyone to see 



Edward101 said:


> Absolutely amazing, fantastic work :thumb:


Thanks



Glennroy said:


> Stunning


Thanks



kings.. said:


> awesome mate.... and the simplicity of single stage red when refinished simply stunning results.


Yep spot on

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Dodo Factory said:


> Mental... engine removal.. pure Kentish class my son!!!


More to come , got a 930 turbo up your street :thumb: thats been with me for 4 months just finished full restoration and uprated goodies ,

one to look out for on here :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> what an amazing job. I love it. great work





Chris Griffiths said:


> Nice work! Loverly car aswell :thumb:


Thanks guys :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Danno1975

kdskeltec said:


> More to come , got a 930 turbo up your street :thumb: thats been with me for 4 months just finished full restoration and uprated goodies ,
> 
> one to look out for on here :thumb:
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Looking forward to seeing that Porsche finished, was looking good last time I saw it having some underbody work done.

Dan.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Right so 16 months has passed since the work was carried out on this car and it's been used not put away in the garage :driver:

Was due in around Christmas to fall in line (12months later) with the work but we had a lot going on (big changes within KDS) and booked up a lot of the time, and the owner had bought yet another car to add to the collection (thread for future) this car is an odd ball car and not in keeping with the rest of his collection.

He wanted to fit in this new purchase first as he was excited to use it (picked the car up drove it straight to KDS) , so this car jumped the queue, which meant the 512TR got pushed back a few months.

Well the update, I am happy to say car is running very well and only needs small oil/inspection service :thumb:










Oil and filter being changed




























Dry sump lines removed to fully drain old oil










New parts to be replaced










All of the work carried out last over a year ago has done the trick and not a single oil leak , happy customer and happy Kelly :thumb:

Then the car has had a valet and top up of sealant ready for another year, not bad considering no "Detailing" as such just washes through the year and then top up coating on this visit :thumb:
































































Far more important thou, I can confirm that the engine has not fallen out the manifolds have not crumbled away to dust , despite the forum help i got from a couple of members :lol:



















Kelly 

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## samm

Still looking fab Kelly.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Can't believe I missed this one first time around, glad it was bumped up! Thanks for sharing, that is stunning!


----------



## R9SH G

aaah so thats what a ferrari looks like without an engine!
superb work inside out :thumb:


----------



## detritus

I too missed this threat the first time. I've just read it through and it's genually fascinating. My mechanical knowledge runs only to watching Wheeler Dealers on Discovery but I recognised some of th oily bits!! Great results after a hell of a lot of effort.

Thanks Kelly

Detritus.


----------



## zippo

The funny (rare) thing about you Kelly and i_ mean _this without any kind of brown nosing or being... whats the word now?????_ FANBOI_ that's it. Is how modest you are regarding you expertise and skill. Ive read this thread a few times over the months and it still amazes me the way you do things :thumb:

Daz


----------



## shuggett

Amazing as always Kelly !


----------



## Soul Hudson

Awesome! A very interesting write up as well nice to see the internals of an engine I proberly won't get my own hands on.


----------



## 123quackers

beautiful :argie: how many hours to get the engine only?

Much road rash on the front to contend with , fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Strothow

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Now do you really think i would do such a thing if it was not safe to either the engine or the staff around me
> 
> I have been around vehicles long enough to know where and what to do and the reason for doing it .
> 
> of course you may know everything there is to know as you once posted that with not a single reply , let me remind you of the quote :thumb:
> 
> "What do you do when you no longer find detailing a challenge, a decade has passed and more than twice that in the motor trade so say that i,m bored is an big understatement. i never intended to be detailing for ever anyway. so i,m interested as to what what others may think 40 yrs plus.
> i have started another business that takes me away from cars and gives me a new challenge"
> 
> so i guess the other business maybe picking faults in others work
> 
> I have noticed your other threads too which start with some good things and promises that could lead to a great thread and write up , but why dont they ever do just that you have never finished posting the work you say you are going too
> 
> anyway for other as well as you on here ,
> 
> Most more normal engines will have 2 or 3 anchor points on the engine to lift the engine out of the engine bay .
> these are almost always on the manifold to head flang joints , one on the inlet and one on the exhaust .
> Size of these bolts are normally 8mm , so 2 x 8mm bolts or studs being used in a shear motion which is the weakest way of using such a fastening .
> 
> but works fine , now granted the 512Tr engine complete with gearbox and diff is much heavier than the normal run of the mill engine , and the fact the 512tr is a evolution of the Testarossa which had a seperate subframe that was removed from underneath the car complete with suspension / running gear /exhaust system, which inturn made the job alot easier to do .
> 
> Part of the evolution upgrades was to make the chassis one piece to add strength and keep the alignment of the 4 wheels correct .
> 
> It was found the TR had to be re-align after have an engine out service as the holes from the subframe to chassis had to have clearance so allowing for small mis alignments to happen .
> 
> so the TR engine as can be seen in the picutres had 4 engine mounts in each corner which it stayed on when the subframe was removed , the 512tr engine is the same as the TR apart from injection / electrics upgrade i guess they forgot to place some nice anchor points for lifting in and out .
> 
> Now the mainfold (each) have 12 x 8mm (total of 24 studs) studs holding them in place to the cylinder heads (in tension the strongest way a fastening can be used) instead of 2 x 8mm bolts or studs .
> then the manifold tubes (proper name runners) are cast in 4 banks so adding strength and then joined to the top part of the manifold the plenum chambers so aiding to the strength and lastly the plenums have bracket on the underside hold them to the engine block so making them rigid complete structure, and the strongest place to lift from on top of the engine using many seperate strong web type straps to spread the lifting loads correcttly .
> 
> Of course if this cause any problem then it would of all been sorted before completetion , but glad to say up until now never put myself in that position .
> 
> the clearance around the engine while lifting out was a few mills from the chassis / exhaust system / and body work , so it was also a better to sling from were i did evenly to keep the engine a steady as possible while lifting and reduce any change of swinging around while we lifted then moved back a few mills then lifted again then moved back and so on .
> 
> HTH kelly
> 
> Ps i could easily sit behind a key board and pull apart others work , i have the real knowledge to do so , but i dont because i choose not too , forums are meant to help each others and be a friendly place as much as possible ,
> a simple question like "why did you lift the engine out the way you did" would of been fine , then i would of explained , but hey some of us dont know everything do we
> 
> Treat people how you would like to be treated :thumb: it works
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Epic detail, and found that rather interesting  Cheers


----------



## gb270

super work there


----------



## Toomer

Very nice work!


----------



## pawlik

Boxer engine on Ferrari ????? :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Guest

very nice work work!! i enjoyed seeing the mechanical side of it, very interesting :thumb:


----------



## Ashtra

spechless. thats amazing work


----------



## 20vKarlos

I've probably written in this thread several times, but I just can't stop reading it!

Hats off to you Kelly! I'd love to work on these!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Thanks guys

i will get back to any questions when i can , very busy getting ready for the KDS meet as its days away now :thumb:

at least the 512TR was tucked away with family when it was last in










all warm and safe with its grandson and nephew 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Mr_Hanky

I love a happy ending! beautiful


----------



## CAM 6

astonishing:doublesho:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

One of the best reads on here, seen it a few times now.


----------



## Bowler

Mega write up, top work, stunning classic getting better with age


----------



## Gops

Absolutely brilliant work here! I wish i had the knowledge to do all of that!


----------

